# Canada Pension Plan & OAS receivable overseas



## Guest (Sep 14, 2016)

I have learned some valuable information for Canadian expats receiving their Canada Pension Plan (CPP) benefits and Old Age Security benefits while living overseas. The main website with all the information is at: Canada Pension Plan - Overview I will summarize here some of the important information, but you should confirm for yourself on that website. If you have questions, call their number on this page:
Service Canada - Contact information | ESDC

They provide excellent phone service and they recommend doing most things by phone, even from overseas,including changing addresses and things like that. Both regular CPP benefits, which start at age 65, as well as CPP disability benefits, which can start at any age, are payable in many countries including the Philippines. OAS, which starts at age 65, is also payable overseas.

Both kinds of CPP benefits are subject to a monthly %25 deduction while overseas, unless there is a tax treaty with that country. In the case of the Philippines, if your CPP benefits do not exceed $5000 Can. or the equivalent in PHP, then you are are exempt from that deduction. For those receiving OAS, there is an OAS recovery tax, but only if 
your annual income is higher than the net world threshold, for example $72,809 for the 2015 tax year.

For those receiving the CPP disability benefit, there is an earning exemption, which for 2016 was $5400, before any deduction to your benefits occur. You must immediately report your earnings. When you turn 65, your disability benefits convert to regular benefits, but you are then also eligible for OAS. You can choose to have your CPP and OAS directly deposited into your Philippine bank. The website says you get a better exchange rate. It takes up to 3 months to get your first payment. You can find that info on this page: Individuals living abroad - Direct deposit - Receiver General for Canada - PWGSC

I hope that helps. Most of this information applies to many other countries as well.


----------

